# [SOLVED] Asus p5ql Pro - Connecting HD Audio/ac 97 Front Panel



## Morph1 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey guys,

Just wondering about connecting the hd audio front pannel to the Asus P5QL Pro mobo, never done this before....,
I see on the board 3 usb2 connectors ..., where do I connect the front panel audio to ??? , the plug looks just like the usb 2 plug.

any help would be appreciated.

Cheers !


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Asus p5ql Pro - Connecting HD Audio/ac 97 Front Panel*

If you look carefully at the front on the board (opposite to the pci slots), you will find the front panel header. Asus normally prints right beside the front panel header what goes on each of those pins. I normally use the manual also and take a magnifying glass with a light to make sure exactly where each thing goes on that front panel header.


----------



## Morph1 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Asus p5ql Pro - Connecting HD Audio/ac 97 Front Panel*

thanx Tumbleweed,

I was just too excited and went through the manual too fast and missed it,
I got it , it sits right at the corner and its colored green ,
Well good lesson is to examine the manual carefully !!! :laugh:

thanks again,

Cheers !


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Asus p5ql Pro - Connecting HD Audio/ac 97 Front Panel*

Glad you have it working. Enjoy your rig.


----------

